# Best urban D&D adventure, new or old.



## Flexor the Mighty! (Jul 15, 2003)

I'm wanting to switch the pace a little after the grind of the current dungeon is over.   What are some good city adventures?  The party should be 13th level or so when the current game is over.   If it's an older TSR module I can probably get it from svgames so don't hesitiate to throw out an older classic.   Something with good action is preferable. 

Thanks.


----------



## drnuncheon (Jul 15, 2003)

You'd have to do a _lot_ of changing since they're for levels 1-7, but the Freeport trilogy is some of the best urban stuff out there.  A good mix of roleplaying/investigation and action, creepy cultists, and a city of pirates. 

Mmmm, pirates.

J


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Jul 15, 2003)

I was looking at Hell in Freeport since it's close to the level I need but it appears to be a total railroad from the reviews I've read and my players would go nuts if they felt that way about it.   

Bueller?
Bueller?
Anyone?


----------



## drnuncheon (Jul 15, 2003)

Flexor the Mighty! said:
			
		

> *I was looking at Hell in Freeport since it's close to the level I need but it appears to be a total railroad from the reviews I've read and my players would go nuts if they felt that way about it.
> *




There's a couple of railroady spots.  I think that some of the reviews were a little unfair in their characterization, though.

But, it's not really an urban adventure at all (despite the name).

J


----------



## diaglo (Jul 15, 2003)

you could try converting/changing up the Cities of series boxed sets for 2ed FR.

Freeport for 3.0ed

Judges Guild City State of the Invincible Overlord

and there is always Harn:


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Jul 15, 2003)

Bringing FR stuff into Greyhawk would make the purist in me scream.  

I'm going to be looking at the City-State set when it hits, should be nice but right now I'm just looking for a normal sized city based adventure.   Hell In Freeport would be great for me since I'd love to send the party to hell, but when a module requires you to capture the party for the story to go on I have to say no.   What if the party wins that fight?  I roll out in the open and can't fudge that much on that. 

Now come on people!  How many modules have you played?  A lot I bet.   Spit those classics out!


----------



## diaglo (Jul 15, 2003)

well the Greyhawk purist in me can't recommend the City of Greyhawk boxed set.

what about one of the old DL modules.  DL9 Dragons of Deceit. the city of Sanction. or DL4 Dragons of Desolation. inside the dwarven stronghold of Thorbardin. or DL6 Dragons of Ice. the cold port of Tarsis.


of course, there is also FR1 Waterdeep etc...

and what about some Dungeon adventures?

or Banewarrens d20 by Monte Cook a sketchy Ptolus city.


----------



## Azlan (Jul 15, 2003)

Urban Blight (part of the "Foul Locales" series), which is a collection of urban adventures, is excellent. Being a relatively recent publication, it is not a "classic" (at least, not yet), but I found it really stands out from the deluge of d20 products that are spilling off the shelves.

http://www.enworld.org/reviews/index.php?sub=yes&where=active&reviewer=GameWyrd&product=URBL

http://www.enworld.org/reviews/inde...ctive&reviewer=d20+Magazine+Rack&product=URBL

http://www.enworld.org/reviews/index.php?sub=yes&where=active&reviewer=Simon+Collins&product=URBL


----------



## Aeris Winterood (Jul 15, 2003)

*d20???*

The Lost City of Gaxmoor... if you are playing Greyhawk.  Easily convertable... I think it was originally made for Greyhawk... a Suel City transported to the future....


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Jul 15, 2003)

Azlan said:
			
		

> *Urban Blight (part of the "Foul Locales" series), which is a collection of urban adventures, is excellent. Being a relatively recent publication, it is not a "classic" (at least, not yet), but I found it really stands out from the deluge of d20 products that are spilling off the shelves.
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/reviews/index.php?sub=yes&where=active&reviewer=GameWyrd&product=URBL
> 
> ...




That sounds interesting I'll have to check that out.


----------



## Malicene (Jul 15, 2003)

Famous city settings:
- Sanctuary
- Lankhmar (sp) (grey mouser and fafhed(sp))

I remenber having boxed set in hand
sanctuary is too old IMO
Lankhmar is still a Great Setting !


----------



## The_Gneech (Jul 15, 2003)

Much of the 2e Lankhmar stuff is very very cool and wouldn't take all that much revision -- however, Lankhmar operates under some unusual "house rules" (particularly about wizards and clerics). Those are easy enough to ignore if you like, they don't really impact the adventures that much.

   -The Gneech


----------

